# ADSL router for MTNL Triband///



## anispace (Dec 23, 2005)

I am going for triband NU plan and just wanted to know whether i should buy my own ADSL router or use the one provided by MTNL?

Also which model works for triband and what r the prices in Mumbai?


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 23, 2005)

use MTNL one, if ur modem gets screwed, MTNL will replace it for free

dont double post, u aksed the same question here too
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=299354#299354

reporting


----------



## anispace (Dec 23, 2005)

even if i buy a new one i will get warranty.so that isnt a problem i guess.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 23, 2005)

Warranty is for a year. MTNL will give a lifetime warranty, as long as you are using their services!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 23, 2005)

*anispace wrote:*


> am going for triband NU plan and just wanted to know whether i should buy my own ADSL modem or use the one provided by MTNL?
> 
> Also which model works for triband and what r the prices in Mumbai?


Well i did purchase the ROUTER (wrongly referred to as MODEM in this thread) well the MODEL tat u require is a *D-LINK ADSL ROUTER model DSL-502T* wich u will get around *Rs.4100/- (+/- Rs.200) depending on the dealers*

I purchased the ROUTER and since now it has gone bad just once(and it was in warranty period tats y i got it repaired).

If u buy the ROUTER on ur own expense,make sure to take the ROUTER to the MTNL office (located in ur area) so tat the guys can configure it (setting the IP address and DNS server). 

There is no hard and fast rule tat u shud buy the ROUTER on ur own expense or take in on a MONTHLY RENT of Rs.80/- (charged by MTNL) its ur own wish 

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## anispace (Dec 23, 2005)

the guys at  mtnl also say that its a modem, anyways thnx.


----------



## shariq_pj (Dec 23, 2005)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> *anispace wrote:*
> 
> 
> > am going for triband NU plan and just wanted to know whether i should buy my own ADSL modem or use the one provided by MTNL?
> ...



Hey... I too hav the same modem man... But got it within 2500 bucks in chennai's Ritchie street... It works pretty well and i'm very much satisfied...


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 23, 2005)

^^^
i got for 1800 bucks folks !!!


----------



## Ravi+ish (Dec 23, 2005)

why wud u buy for such a heavy price when u can get it at Rs1200 with wireless ports.... they also offer routers so-called modems... with 5ports at the SAME price???

and all that IP address and DNS can be set by us too..... it's given in the Manual......


But, i have DataOne.... so what are the similarities... i donno... though i do know.... they are not too diff!!!


----------



## shariq_pj (Dec 24, 2005)

vijay_7287 said:
			
		

> ^^^
> i got for 1800 bucks folks !!!



Oh my.... When and where did u buy it dude....?


----------

